# Cross Training ideas



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Any ideas for cross training?

I've tried of course obedience. But I tried something new last weekend. I tried show and go. Yup, I decided that maybe learning how to stand like a show dog and have a judge go over a dog, would be good for Riot. Our show and go class is drop in. So I grabbed a big bag of bait and Lucy's old show collar and lead, and headed with Riot to show and go class. Riot is a pretty typical wild field dog. He's been to that building for obedience classes, so it wasn't completely new. I've been in lots of show and go classes so I knew what to expect. But Riot, holy cow had no idea what was going on. His head was spinning with all the dogs of all different sizes and shapes at show and go. Plus at show and go, bitches can be in heat. So Riot had to learn how to pay attention to me while he's nose to tail with another dog in front and one behind. I had lots of good bait, but of course mine is never as good as what the other handlers had. Little Riot was a crazy dog. But he learned to stack. And he learned to trot around the ring slowly to show off his nice gait. He learned how to take one step to better position his body for the judge. The judges went over him in a manner similar to an obedience trial. But in dog shows, males have their testicles checked to make sure they are intact. That was a little surprise for Riot. But he handled everything super well. He did fall in love with the young chessie bitch stacked behind him, she was rather cute. Riot was a good boy and I really think this helped him focus on me. Of course the food helped!

Anyone else have ideas for cross training their pup?


----------

